# Informational Betta Book -HELP!



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

WARNING: This is long, but I need your help!

I'm going to be writing a book about betta fish. I've been made brutally aware over the years about the sad state these poor fish are in because of stores selling lies to the public and the lack of understanding of these beautiful creatures. I decided to finally take it into my own hands and try to show the public the truth about these animals one fish at a time.

To be successful I will need a large list of reputable sources to help my case. I need information about not just proper fish care but also about the care they receive in transit before they're even sold. I need all information good and bad about these fish so that I can help people get a better understanding of what is going on behind closed doors for these animals and what needs to be done to help them.

Five out of my nine bettas are adopted or rescued rather than bought. I have rescued a number of others in the past as well that were unwanted, sick and/or injured and nursed them back to health; or tried my best and sadly had to watch them pass away because of the poor treatment they received in the past.

Off of the top of my head I can't recall the exact number of bettas that I have owned over the years but I do know where it started and that's where the story will begin once I start my book. The first part will be mostly personal experience with these animals to try to give people a better view and understanding as to why they should want to help these creatures.

However wanting to help these animals is only half the battle. People have to know how and what to look out for in their fishy friends in the present and in the future.

That's where the research comes in. I am capable of doing this all on my own but it will be quicker and more effective if I can have the help of others who care about these fish the way I do. If you want to help all you have to do is help me find reputable source information and send it to me via email. As I said before I need all information good and bad. That means negative or positive information about how they are raised by Fishfarms, stores and other places where they are bred and sold.

I need information about how to raise young and how to properly care for bettas young and old and how to care for sick and injured fish. I do know this information myself; actually I have experience taking care of bettas from all of these categories, but I need reputable sources so that I can help the public see that I'm not the only one who thinks this way and I am right to have these opinions.

Any and all help will be appreciated and if you really help me out you'll be credited.

Contact me about the project at [email protected]! Keeping it all on my e-mail will help me stay organized (I’m running this across multiple sites to get the word out).

Spread the word and Thank You!


P.S. This will touch into the "dark side" of where many bettas come from and what they suffer. It will give proper care information but also try to convince people to stand up against the suffering they endure.


----------

